# Shinelco DVD player skipping



## sholvsca (Apr 30, 2009)

got a shinelco dvd player that was left on "menu" overnight and now wont play any dvd. skipd continuously no matter what dvd, won't even play the adverts. any help would be appreciated. have turned it off, plugged out for over twelve hours..nothing. please help my gfriend will murder me if i don't fix it (i left it on menu overnight...)


----------

